# Cat doesn’t know how to pick her kittens up?



## courtneyy132 (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi. My cat recently had 3 kittens and they’re almost 3 weeks old, so they’re beginning to wander. The problem is that their mother gets panicked by it as she doesn’t know how to bring them back, and the only way she’ll calm down is if I stay with her and watch out for them for her.
I’ve tried to show her how to pick them up by the scruff but she just can’t really get the hang of it. She just kind of licks them or attempts to swoop them back with her paw but if they go too far it’s too late for that.
This wouldn’t be too much of a problem, she’s doing well and I don’t think she feels the need to move them elsewhere anytime soon but I’m worried of this happening in the night as I don’t want them to get lost and get too cold, or my cat to get too stressed out. I usually wake up as they’re next to my bed but I’m not the lightest sleeper and I can’t gurantee I’ll wake up to help her. I usually stay up late now until I know they’re fully settled down in their nest and other people will be waking up in a few hours to help out too. Is there any way I can teach her to pick up her kittens? Or should I not worry, are they able to get back to their nest if they start getting chilly? Thank you!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi,
I am not sure how to help with the picking up. Maybe put her and the kittens in a smaller room where they can not wander too far to help the mother feel at ease.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Make a little pen and make the sides about 12 inches high so they cannot climb out but mum can easily jump in and out. It will keep them there for another couple of weeks


----------



## courtneyy132 (Apr 4, 2019)

Thank you both, much appreciated. We’ll work on making a little pen.


----------

